# Free Dirt - Train (Music Video)



## Uncle Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

*This video was fun to cut and paste... 
Any thoughts?*


----------



## the ginger (Mar 12, 2011)

it kinda looks like a steel pole bathtub video (train to miami) but it actually fit the song and where was this shot?


----------



## KrustyDaKlown (Mar 23, 2011)

awesome vid rly enjoyed that


----------



## Dmac (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks for the new vid abby!


----------



## Uncle Mom (Apr 5, 2011)

This is footage mostly of the South East, but some North East also. I don't get to the west coast too often. This is bits of clips over a couple of years.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 30, 2011)

NICE!!


----------



## dprogram (Jul 16, 2011)

I love the blues and the footage matched great!


----------

